# Moving to Hamburg to live with my fiancee



## Rafal (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am a European citizen and in the near future, I plan to move to Hamburg to live with my partner. I have a software engineering bachelor's degree and am still fairly inexperienced having worked for a decent-sized company for a year. I speak excellent English and I have only recently started learning German, so my understanding of it is low. So I'm writing to learn what kind of problems and headaches might await me in trying to settle in a new country?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As a European citizen, you have every right under the EU Freedom of Movement statutes, to move to Germany and look for work. Finding a job may be a bit more of a challenge, especially as you say you are still fairly inexperienced in your field. But, nothing ventured, nothing gained.

You probably want to concentrate on multi-national tech companies. Very often large, international companies have a policy of "English as the company language." And sometimes these companies will give you language training (i.e. German) as part of your regular training program so you can better interact with your colleagues and your general environment.


----------

